# Is There A Quality Commercial Dog Food That Works Like Purina E/N?



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Nova keeps having runny (and I mean runny!) stools. This has been going on since we got her (about 3 months now). We have tried numerous brands of kibble thinking that she perhaps had an allergy, but nothing has worked so far. She does really well on a bland diet of rice and cottage cheese, and our vet has said that she should be placed on Purina E/N. I really don't want to do that because the ingredients just don't jive with me. We would love to put her on raw (like our other dog, Marley), but it is just not financially feasible at this point. Are there any premium kibbles out there with a decent amount of protein that will help her???

**Please note that she is a large breed puppy (7 months old and currently weighs over 50 lbs).

Thank you in advance!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't know if there are any higher quality foods that work in the same way.. but if there aren't, then I'd just give the EN a try. We feed EN at my clinic for the daycare dogs (they get a snack at nap time) because it's bland and easy on the stomach after playing, and we also feed it to the med ward dogs if they need it and I've seen it work well. It's not the most amazing food, but if it makes her feel better, then why not try it? It comes in wet and dry.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Fromm's Classic comes to mind. Grain inclusive but corn/wheat/soy free and moderate protein. Chicken is the main meat protein. Very reasonably priced.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd look into Royal Canin's RX foods first. I fed Purina EN for about a month after Jackson had a stomach issue, and he did fine on it. I wouldn't really WANT to feed it long-term but if it's what works for your dog, it works for your dog. But I think RC has much better options as far as RX diets go and even their commercial diets.

What kibbles have you tried so far? I would just try for VERY bland. A lot of foods tend to have a ton of ingredients.

GO! (made by Petcurean) offers a few simple diets. I think they have a duck and a salmon and a turkey. Acana Duck & Pear or Acana Lamb & Apple.

But you MAY have to go with something a little 'less holistic' if you will. Eukanuba has some not-so-bad formulas (lamb & rice, and a few others).


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Not sure if it will work for you, but the Natural Balance foods have tended to be easier on my pet's tummies.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I'd look into Royal Canin's RX foods first. I fed Purina EN for about a month after Jackson had a stomach issue, and he did fine on it. I wouldn't really WANT to feed it long-term but if it's what works for your dog, it works for your dog. But I think RC has much better options as far as RX diets go and even their commercial diets.
> 
> What kibbles have you tried so far? I would just try for VERY bland. A lot of foods tend to have a ton of ingredients.
> 
> ...


Our vet wants us to put her on E/N long term...I'm just not okay with that. We've tried Orijen LBP, Acana Pacifica, Fromm's Grain Free, and Horizon Pulsar. I will google the GO! and Royal Canin Rx right away here. Thank you for your help!


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> Not sure if it will work for you, but the Natural Balance foods have tended to be easier on my pet's tummies.


I was looking into NB Synergy. It says it's supposed to be good for their stools and help digestion. Which NB varieties have you tried for your pets?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

pawsaddict said:


> Our vet wants us to put her on E/N long term...I'm just not okay with that. We've tried Orijen LBP, Acana Pacifica, Fromm's Grain Free, and Horizon Pulsar. I will google the GO! and Royal Canin Rx right away here. Thank you for your help!


Yeah, all of those are pretty "complicated" formulas. Lots of ingredients.

I'd recommend California Natural but I think it's not easily available right now due to the recall.

I forgot about Natural Balance too  Oh and Wellness has a 'Simple' food.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I used the LID Sweet Potato and Fish, and LID Lamb and Rice. Both of them were well handled by the dog and they seemed to enjoy it. 

For my cats they were on the REduced Calorie Dry (which I think would have worked IF we weren't in the family dynamics setup that we are). 

I also used the NB sausage to cut into treat sizes and dry.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Yeah, all of those are pretty "complicated" formulas. Lots of ingredients.
> 
> I'd recommend California Natural but I think it's not easily available right now due to the recall.
> 
> I forgot about Natural Balance too  Oh and Wellness has a 'Simple' food.


Thank you for your help! What do you think about Nature's Variety LID?



SDRRanger said:


> I used the LID Sweet Potato and Fish, and LID Lamb and Rice. Both of them were well handled by the dog and they seemed to enjoy it.
> 
> For my cats they were on the REduced Calorie Dry (which I think would have worked IF we weren't in the family dynamics setup that we are).
> 
> I also used the NB sausage to cut into treat sizes and dry.


Thank you! I will look into those for sure!!


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

pawsaddict said:


> I really don't want to do that because the ingredients just don't jive with me.


Have you informed your vet that you don't approve of the ingredients? Wouldn't it make sense to seek a reasonable alternative with them rather than picking at random based on internet advice? You're likely paying good money for the vet's time and advice - get your money's worth and ask them to help you find an alternative.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Mr. V said:


> Have you informed your vet that you don't approve of the ingredients? Wouldn't it make sense to seek a reasonable alternative with them rather than picking at random based on internet advice? You're likely paying good money for the vet's time and advice - get your money's worth and ask them to help you find an alternative.


I have, actually, and he said he didn't know of anything. He was the first person I asked, thank you.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

What about trying a better kibble and adding a daily probiotic?? Probiotics are supposed to be for digestive upsets and diarrhea. I had to use some once so I know they work. My vet personally likes these and they arnt to expensive.

http://www.vetdepot.com/vetri-mega-probiotic-120-capsules.html

And honestly I would try one of the Natures Variety LIDs. Maybe something completely different like the rabbit or the duck one?? 

http://www.chewy.com/dog/natures-variety-instinct-limited/dp/49120




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

E/N is low fiber and low fat with 1/3 of the fat being medium chain fatty acids. It doesn't have coconut oil but that is what one would offer if making up a diet that is low fiber/low fat/high MCT. Good luck finding such a thing. Look for 2% fiber and really low fat and then add a tiny bit of coconut oil? Most kibbles are going to add a lot of fiber for stool firming and canned foods are lower in fiber but high in fat.

I'd try the E/N if you aren't interested in cooking for your dog. If if works and you don't see any changes in condition otherwise then it is fine. If it works and the dog's condition worsens in other ways then you need to keep hunting for something else. It is possible that E/N plus fresh food would be something that could let your dog be her best too. Remember canned food is very often much higher quality than kibbled foods, perhaps use at least part canned E/N.

If there was a data base out there with all the dog foods listed and searchable for fat, protein, calcium, phosphorus, fiber and I don't know what else the vet might use it but really it is a huge amount of work researching this stuff.

And raw is low fiber if not low fat. I figure feeding raw saves on vet visits.......


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Zilla said:


> What about trying a better kibble and adding a daily probiotic?? Probiotics are supposed to be for digestive upsets and diarrhea. I had to use some once so I know they work. My vet personally likes these and they arnt to expensive.
> 
> http://www.vetdepot.com/vetri-mega-probiotic-120-capsules.html
> 
> ...




Thank you for your advice. She is currently on Horizon Pulsar (a premium kibble). She has also been on Acana, Fromms, and Orijen - very good kibbles as well. I also add Mercola probiotics (theraputic dose) and Mercola digestive enzymes to her kibble daily. I am really leaning towards trying Nature's variety LID. I have read some really good things about how it has helped dogs with their upset tummies.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Kathyy said:


> E/N is low fiber and low fat with 1/3 of the fat being medium chain fatty acids. It doesn't have coconut oil but that is what one would offer if making up a diet that is low fiber/low fat/high MCT. Good luck finding such a thing. Look for 2% fiber and really low fat and then add a tiny bit of coconut oil? Most kibbles are going to add a lot of fiber for stool firming and canned foods are lower in fiber but high in fat.
> 
> I'd try the E/N if you aren't interested in cooking for your dog. If if works and you don't see any changes in condition otherwise then it is fine. If it works and the dog's condition worsens in other ways then you need to keep hunting for something else. It is possible that E/N plus fresh food would be something that could let your dog be her best too. Remember canned food is very often much higher quality than kibbled foods, perhaps use at least part canned E/N.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, maybe it's really worth looking into raw for her as well. Now that you mention it, I'm spending at least $300 per vet visit for her. Last month, I spent over $700 just on the vet, and it has been like this since I have brought her home. I suppose if she was going to the vet less, I probably could afford to feed her raw. I only know how to prepare raw meals for my dog Marley, though. She has acute kidney disease so her raw meals are very specific to her. I wouldn't know where to begin with feeding raw to a LBP...I would love your advice.


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

pawsaddict said:


> Hmmm, maybe it's really worth looking into raw for her as well. Now that you mention it, I'm spending at least $300 per vet visit for her. Last month, I spent over $700 just on the vet, and it has been like this since I have brought her home. I suppose if she was going to the vet less, I probably could afford to feed her raw. I only know how to prepare raw meals for my dog Marley, though. She has acute kidney disease so her raw meals are very specific to her. I wouldn't know where to begin with feeding raw to a LBP...I would love your advice.


There is always commercial raw readily available depending on where your located. I think most of the pet stores now carry Natures Variety Frozen raw but there are so many more brands out there.... 

Primal 
Stevie's
Hashlans
Oma's Pride
Small Batch
OC Raw Dog
Stella & Chewys


There's also dehydrated raw that is easily accessible if frozen is not available where you are. 

The Honest Kitchen Dehydrated Raw is one to look into. It's similar in price to high quality kibble. A ten pound box from them makes 40 pounds of food and my dog LOVED it. Cost depends on which one you get. I always added a spoon of Greek yogurt or kefir and a salmon oil capsule to it every morning. My dog could not resist :lol:

Here: http://www.chewy.com/dog/food-treats-332/the-honest-kitchen,dehydrated-food

http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

Petco stores I meant to say carry Natures Variety Raw now.... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

pawsaddict said:


> Our vet wants us to put her on E/N long term...I'm just not okay with that. We've tried Orijen LBP, Acana Pacifica, Fromm's Grain Free, and Horizon Pulsar. I will google the GO! and Royal Canin Rx right away here. Thank you for your help!


Maybe this has already been brought up, but a lot of those kibbles have a large number of ingredients, which a) can be harder on your pups tummy, and b) make it harder to pin-point any possible food allergies. I'd check out some of the limited ingredient kibbles available. I believe Acana Singles, BLUE Basics, Pinnacle Holistic, and Wellness Simple Food Solutions are all limited ingredient foods. One of the things some rx diets have is probiotics, which help regulate/repopulate gut flora (i.e. helps with tummy troubles).

Natures Domain (available at Costco) varieties are also marketed as limited ingredient and has probiotics.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Zilla said:


> There is always commercial raw readily available depending on where your located. I think most of the pet stores now carry Natures Variety Frozen raw but there are so many more brands out there....
> 
> Primal
> Stevie's
> ...


Thank you very much for your help. I am going to go source out some brands today!


----------



## Zilla (May 11, 2013)

pawsaddict said:


> Thank you very much for your help. I am going to go source out some brands today!


Couple more off the top of my head... 

Bravo Raw Frozen
Darwin's Natural Frozen
Vital Essentials Frozen 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barktasticbentlee (Sep 10, 2021)

pawsaddict said:


> Nova keeps having runny (and I mean runny!) stools. This has been going on since we got her (about 3 months now). We have tried numerous brands of kibble thinking that she perhaps had an allergy, but nothing has worked so far. She does really well on a bland diet of rice and cottage cheese, and our vet has said that she should be placed on Purina E/N. I really don't want to do that because the ingredients just don't jive with me. We would love to put her on raw (like our other dog, Marley), but it is just not financially feasible at this point. Are there any premium kibbles out there with a decent amount of protein that will help her???
> 
> **Please note that she is a large breed puppy (7 months old and currently weighs over 50 lbs).
> 
> Thank you in advance!


----------



## Barktasticbentlee (Sep 10, 2021)

Hi my 5 month old lab/pit mix was having the same problem. His poop was like water but otherwise he was happy, playful and active and would eat and drink normally. This switch from solid to water stool happened basically overnight. The vet said he thought it was his food. Tho he's been eating Wellness puppy food for past 3 months with no real problems. Sometimes after a lot of playing g he'd have runny or loose stool but not Luke water. Anyways he prescribed purina en. Funny thing is that day when we got back from vet he had normal poop. 
Anyways my question to you was what have you found that works good for your pup?


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm afraid this post is over seven years old and the original poster hasn't been active on these forums for several years, so you're unlikely to get a response here. I encourage you to start a new thread so that currently active members will see it and be able to help you with your questions! I'm closing this to further replies to avoid confusion.


----------

